# صــلاة بــعـد الـتـنـاول



## اكليل الشوك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

قد امتلأ قلبى  فرحأ , ولسانى تهليلأ  . فلتعظم نفسي الرب , و تبتهج روحى بالله مخلِّصى .

لقد أقبلت إليك يارب لتلبسني حُلِّة نقية تؤهلنى تؤهِّلنى للدخول إلى عُرسك . فليكن اتحادى بك 

اليوم دائمأ . لاني به أزداد فى الفضيلة ثباتأ و نموأ و يتشد إيمانى . و يتقوى رجائى.

    فليصير تناولي علامة للخلاص و لِباسأ للنعمة . و حُلة للميلاد الجديد . و طهارة و قداسة للنفس 

و الجسد . و نقاوة للحب . و فرحأ و سرورأ أبديأ و لجواب حسن القبول أمام منبرك الرهيب .

    أُ سلم ذاتى بين حُنُوِّك .فإجعلنى واحدأ معك وسيِّرني تحت إرادتك أستدع إليك عقلي و 

حواسي و إرادتي لتباركها و تكون طوع مشيئتك . أحيي قلبي و أيقظ ضميري . شتت جميع 

خيلات العدوِّ و قُل للذَّوابع أن تسكت . سِــر معي و هدى روعي . اروِعطشي , و اضرم لهيب محبَّتك 

فى قلبي . تلافَ  بحنوٍ و رفق كل ما ينقصنى .

     امكث معى الأن النهار قد مال . و ارفقنى إلى أن ينسم النهار . فإنك وحدَك غايتي و سعادتى . 

انت وححدك يارب إلى الأبد 

_    أمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن _


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الصلاة الجميلة​


----------



## twety (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*بحبها خالص صلاة قبل وبعد التناول*
*شكرا لتعبك*
*كل سنه وانتى طيبه *


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى على الصلاة الجميلة​



ميرسى mana على مرورك و كلامك الجميل يا حببتى ربنا معاكلى و يعوضك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *بحبها خالص صلاة قبل وبعد التناول*
> *شكرا لتعبك*
> *كل سنه وانتى طيبه *



ميرسى twety على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين​*
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اميــــــن 
ميررررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين​*
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم​



ميرسى استاذ نهيسى على مرورك ربنا معاك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى كوكو على مرورك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...



ميرسى كليمو على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*شكرا اختي...*


----------

